# Pc wont start after power failure. Little red light shining on mother board



## Morten22 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi you guys. I have been havn a problem with my home built desktop. After i short ed out. The pc wont start and There is a little red light shining on the mother board


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Its kind of like asking how long a piece of rope is ,without knowing what motherboard, and other components your talking about


----------



## Morten22 (Apr 21, 2018)

The mother board is an asus z97 pro gamer. The power supply is corsair cx 850m and the graphics card is msi 970 or 770


----------



## Jetster (Apr 21, 2018)

Unplug it for awhile then try


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 21, 2018)

1-32
Chapter 1: Product introduction
1.8
Onboard LEDs
1.
Standby Power LED (SB_PWR)
The motherboard comes with a standby power LED that lights up to indicate that the
system is ON, in sleep mode, or in soft-off mode. This is a reminder that you should
shut down the system and unplug the power cable before removing or plugging in any
motherboard component.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97PRO_GAMER/HelpDesk_Manual/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Just so I have verify that I'm understanding everything properly, was the computer running fine before you shorted the motherboard?  And when you say you shorted out the motherboard what do you mean by that exactly?


----------



## Morten22 (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes my computer was running fine until it shorted out and it was the entire computer not only the motherboard. I don't se any ting but the red light on the motherboard and i cant start the computer


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Morten22 said:


> Yes my computer was running fine until it shorted out and it was the entire computer not only the motherboard. I don't se any ting but the red light on the motherboard and i cant start the computer



how did You short it out?? it is important to be clear on this point.

i would start by unplugging power cord, removing round battery on motherboard for 10 minutes, ensuring RAM is properly seated by removing, and reinstalling. if that doesnt work you'll need to go further into troubleshooting.


----------



## Morten22 (Apr 22, 2018)

I was starting up my 3d printer witch has a usb conection to the pc to they are plugged in to different sockets.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Morten22 said:


> I was starting up my 3d printer witch has a usb conection to the pc to they are plugged in to different sockets.



i dont know if that is hsorted out, or what, but you may be SOL. if it was me, id uninstall ALL but 1 RAM stick, and the CPU & cooler(even remove HDD or SSD). See if it boots into Bios. unless of course you can install another PSU, and see if that helps.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 22, 2018)

Most power supply's have a fuse that will reset. Just unplug for 10 min then try


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Most power supply's have a fuse that will reset. Just unplug for 10 min then try



yes, with this type of issue it is best that you start with using process of elimination, and begin with the simplest, least difficult steps, and move forward. 

i would start by unplugging power cord, removing round battery on motherboard for 10 minutes, ensuring RAM is properly seated by removing, and reinstalling. if that doesnt work you'll need to go further into troubleshooting. Like uninstalling everything other than the CPU, cooler, and 1 stick of RAM.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Esd and shorts are hard to detect visually, take it to a shop to verify if the motherboard or power supply is dead, saves you from having to buy unnecessary parts if it is just 1 or the other.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 22, 2018)

Open the manual, identify the light to lock down what the issue is.

I think you are misusing the term "shorted out" ... a power failure is likely to cause many other issues even something burning out but that's not a short.

Turn off the machine and let it sit .... reset CMOS .... if you reach BIOS, reset all settings to defaults.

Call Tech Support, tell them which light is on and have them walk you thru troubleshooting procedure


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> I think you are misusing the term "shorted out" ..



Definitely is. It sounds more like a surge or something more ominous. I was under the impression @ first that he was shorting/jumping the pins to clear cmos, until i delved further.


----------



## Morten22 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi guys sorry for the late respons. I have now tried remuving the round battery wil the pc was unplugged and i have tried remuving everithing but the CPU power supply and one sick of ram the light is stil shining and the computer wont start


----------



## Jetster (Apr 22, 2018)

pull everything out, reset the CMOS and on a bench test the board again to confirm its dead with a different PSU
CPU, one stick ram, video. Nothing else


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Morten22 said:


> Hi guys sorry for the late respons. I have now tried remuving the round battery wil the pc was unplugged and i have tried remuving everithing but the CPU power supply and one sick of ram the light is stil shining and the computer wont start





Jetster said:


> pull everything out, reset the CMOS and on a bench test the board again to confirm its dead with a different PSU
> CPU, one stick ram, video. Nothing else



Yup, psu or board at this point


----------



## trparky (Apr 22, 2018)

I hate to say this but this is the very reason why I will never run a computer without a good APC UPS behind it that protects it from not only heavy power spikes (it sends the spikes to the battery and the battery don't care) and if the power goes out you have the ability to do a safe shutdown.

Once you get your computer back up and running I suggest you look into getting a UPS.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2018)

Get out some reading glasses, start with the motherboard and look for damage.


----------

